# Navigation gone???



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't think of the correct name for it but the title navigation has gone from the top of the page?? You know:

UK Muscle Forums > General Forums > General Conversation

Its very helpful as if you post in a thread now there is no way of easily going back to the sub forum you were in.

Also if you return it can it be added to the bottom of the page too like on other forums. Saves going to the top just to click a link out of a thread.

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

i cant as well...its gone for me ...very annoying lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh for me also. Think Lorian is still playing with the site still.

I really miss the last 10 commented threads but ah well, hopefully back soon.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Little Ron said:


> I can't think of the correct name for it but the title navigation has gone from the top of the page?? You know:
> 
> UK Muscle Forums > General Forums > General Conversation
> 
> ...


Oh good, I thought I was going crazy and couldn't find it. I use that a lot as well.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Still not back


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I suspect he's removed it because it seemed to be suffering performance problems and lots of folk were complaining about it.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Still not back


Pain isn't it.



lee_ said:


> I suspect he's removed it because it seemed to be suffering performance problems and lots of folk were complaining about it.


I don't think that what I am referring to would cause performance issues at all?? Do you have a link to where this was mentioned please?


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I miss it big time also, it was very usefull.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

snap, pain in the butt going back to the root all the time


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I made the exact same thread a couple weeks ago, if you look at the green 'Reply to Thread' button at the bottom of the page (while in a thread) and look along from that to the right it says 'Quick Navigation" in a faint tone, just click the drop down and you can navigate to any page on UK-M.

Also, if L does bring the original thing back and only at the top, to save you scrolling up you can just press the 'Home' button on your keyboard and it will send you back to the top of the page. Simples


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is coming back soon guys.

I need to wait for several other things to be updated before I can reinstate it, bear with me a little longer.

Keep an eye on this thread for updates of what's left to fix:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/119924-official-new-style-fix-bug-list.html

L


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice one, thanks. 

I know there are other ways but this way is quickest.


----------

